# ********TRUE STREET HOPPERS*********



## flaked85

I'VE NOTICED OVER THE PAST 3-5 YEARS THAT THE HOP GAME HAS HEADED IN A SAD DIRECTION.LOADED CARS CLAIMING THERE NOT AND CLEARLY YOU CAN SEE THEM FLOATING UP AND DOWN FROM ALL THE LEAD IN THE TRUNK OR BUMPER.CATS CLAIMING THERE CARS ARE SINGLE WHEN THERE DOUBLE SOMETIMES 3 PUMPS TO THE NOSE.PULL UP SPRINGS ON TO FRONT CONTROL ARMS FOR MORE INCHES.WHAT HAPPENED TO BUILDING A CAR THE HOPS OFF OF PURE PUMPS AND BATTERY POWER WITHOUT THE EXTRA HELP.I HEARD THE PHRASE ''IF YOU CAN'T BEAT THEM JOIN THEM'',BUT I WILL NEVER GO THIS DIRECTION.I'VE BEEN HOPPING FOR YEARS AND I'VE WENT THROUGH 2 DIFFERENT HYDRAULIC BRANDS,FRIED MOTORS DIFFERENT COMBINATIONS TO GET WHERE I'M AT TODAY.I CALLED RON AT BLACK MAGIC BACK IN 2007 AND ASKED HIM TO SET ME UP A SINGLE PISTON PUMP THAT HE WOULD RUN IN HIS OWN CAR AND AFTER THAT I EVERYTHING FELL INTO PLACE.IT FEELS GOOD TO KNOW YOU HAVE RELIABLE EQUIPMENT IN YOUR TRUNK KNOWING THAT'S WHAT GOT ME ON THE BUMPER WITHOUT.I'VE DRIVEN MY CAR 10 HRS 1 WAY FOR A HOP.ALL OVER THE EAST COAST PUTTING MY RIDE ON THE BUMPER DOIN 50'' WITH A PARTIAL WRAPPED FRAME FOR YEARS,WITH NO ADDED BS.TRUE STREET HOPPER.I JUST HATE TO SEE THE HOP GAME HEAD THIS WAY.RIDERS,HOPPERS BUILD SOMETHING WITHOUT THE ADDED BS AND LET YOUR PUMPS AND BATTERIES DO THE WORK LIKE IT USE TO BE.DON'T GET ME WRONG AND NO DISRESPECT TO THE BIG INCH CARS OUT THERE BECAUSE I HAVE A FEW FRIENDS WITH 100'' CARS,BUT THEY DON'T LIE ABOUT IT AND CLAIM SOMETHING DIFFERENT.WHAT HAPPENED TO HOP RULES,SEEMS LIKE THERE AREN'T ANY RULES THESE DAYS.JUST MY .02 CENTS


----------



## KingsWood

I didnt read all that. But i cut my front coils to still lay low if that counts as true lol. Oh ya fuck lead and clown cars too. I like it street. But thats me. Do what you do. A lot of guys hate on big rimmed cars. But i got one dem too


----------



## bounce13

these People are lazy and in my opinion not true lowriders. There is no sportsmanship like back in the day, if you lost you went home and started fixing and changing stuff to get what worked. Now days any little bitch can have a Hopper and dont know the difference between a pump head and a cylinder but with 1000lbs of weight and SOMEONE ELSE at the switch can hit 100 inches, just sad.


----------



## MINT'Z

Church


----------



## yetti

Its the only was they can make anything hop. They havent put the years of trial and error to learn how to do it. Melting lead isn't a talent. Lol


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

Flaked85 your regal is the car that made me wanna turn my Cutty in to a hopper wit no weight love the regal keep doing wat you do


----------



## dallascowboys25

85cutlasslolo said:


> Flaked85 your regal is the car that made me wanna turn my Cutty in to a hopper wit no weight love the regal keep doing wat you do


Dog same here that regal is the reason I got in to lowriding


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup Flaked85. My car did 88 double pump and my single at 83. My car has no weight lol. Jk


----------



## regallowlow187

And the ridiculous rear suspension set ups where the wheel is no where near the center of the wheel opening with some god awful relocated trailing arms etc.... See pleanty of cars with centered wheels hitting bumper and getting same inches as that clown shit, I mean its good entertainment to get the car to stay stuck on the bumper and shit, but if your not doing that I don't see the reasoning....


----------



## MUFASA

Good topic.....i honestly dont know where to begin....


----------



## yetti

Theres no point Chris we are the minority here and nobody believes you can hop without weight cause they can't. Lol


----------



## Bad-Influnce

Ive tryed new coils and honed out my piston tank car seems like it got up more but im still runing #6 hoses thought about trying #8 and im running 8 batteries to face i wanted to run 500 pounds n trunk for help but dont want to lose my drive-a-bilty love jumping on freeway pushing 80 mph on 13s 99 town car


----------



## yetti

Bad-Influnce said:


> Ive tryed new coils and honed out my piston tank car seems like it got up more but im still runing #6 hoses thought about trying #8 and im running 8 batteries to face i wanted to run 500 pounds n trunk for help but dont want to lose my drive-a-bilty love jumping on freeway pushing 80 mph on 13s 99 town car


#8 hoses will help.


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> Theres no point Chris we are the minority here and nobody believes you can hop without weight cause they can't. Lol


Yep, ive heard it all....talkn bout i dont wanna chip at 40", thats y i put weight....why not go dbl pump then ? Then i hear im a chipper for hittn 50" with no weight, then they say i got weight, then apparently im not "acting right" if i dont pay $50.00 to hop against weighted cars....wtf ? I do that shit for free every Sunday....y would i pay to do it now ? :uh:


----------



## yetti

Yeah we had to pay 50 in Vegas to hop that junk too. Lol


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> Yeah we had to pay 50 in Vegas to hop that junk too. Lol


I remember when the regal landed on the 64 out here on Crenshaw....i was there.....everyone called it a circus car, now they call it a street car....is what it is i guess...


----------



## yetti

Thats true the hop game is stupid as hell now. Lol


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> Thats true the hop game is stupid as hell now. Lol


Blame Lowrider Magazine, promoters, shops, etc


----------



## Dumps

I hate seeing slow motion hops when it is supposed to be live.


----------



## singlepumphopper

Yea batteries and pumps is all the weight anybody should need. Then u really show what u can do. With alot weight in the trunk 6 batteries single pump g body will probably smash the bumper. What's the point in that??


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> Yep, ive heard it all....talkn bout i dont wanna chip at 40", thats y i put weight....why not go dbl pump then ? Then i hear im a chipper for hittn 50" with no weight, then they say i got weight, then apparently im not "acting right" if i dont pay $50.00 to hop against weighted cars....wtf ? I do that shit for free every Sunday....y would i pay to do it now ? :uh:


Except when I was there :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> Except when I was there :angry:


I hopped a cutty on the way out !!!


----------



## Lowrider19

I don't like it either,I see plenty of people hopping 100+ acting like they're the king of the streets. I'd rather have a single or double hitting 30-40" with MYSELF on the switch than a weighted,8ft lock-up junk clown car that falls apart everytime it hops with the owner standing there with his arms folded. It actually takes waaay more skill to make a car hop with no weight.


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> I hopped a cutty on the way out !!!


Fucking missed it fuck :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> Fucking missed it fuck :angry:


I found a video of it, but dont know how to post from my phone


----------



## Lowrider19

Send it to me or upload it to photobucket.


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Lowrider19

[video]http://s42.photobucket.com/user/MuddyVinson/media/Lowrider/20140101_151047_zps660cee5f.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## charles85

Lowrider19 said:


> [video]http://s42.photobucket.com/user/MuddyVinson/media/Lowrider/20140101_151047_zps660cee5f.mp4.html[/video]
> View attachment 1002562
> View attachment 1002570


Man...!!! i am not saying anything put i think i hear 3 fat cholas in the back seat of Mufasa car just saying


----------



## charles85

flaked85 said:


> I'VE NOTICED OVER THE PAST 3-5 YEARS THAT THE HOP GAME HAS HEADED IN A SAD DIRECTION.LOADED CARS CLAIMING THERE NOT AND CLEARLY YOU CAN SEE THEM FLOATING UP AND DOWN FROM ALL THE LEAD IN THE TRUNK OR BUMPER.CATS CLAIMING THERE CARS ARE SINGLE WHEN THERE DOUBLE SOMETIMES 3 PUMPS TO THE NOSE.PULL UP SPRINGS ON TO FRONT CONTROL ARMS FOR MORE INCHES.WHAT HAPPENED TO BUILDING A CAR THE HOPS OFF OF PURE PUMPS AND BATTERY POWER WITHOUT THE EXTRA HELP.I HEARD THE PHRASE ''IF YOU CAN'T BEAT THEM JOIN THEM'',BUT I WILL NEVER GO THIS DIRECTION.I'VE BEEN HOPPING FOR YEARS AND I'VE WENT THROUGH 2 DIFFERENT HYDRAULIC BRANDS,FRIED MOTORS DIFFERENT COMBINATIONS TO GET WHERE I'M AT TODAY.I CALLED RON AT BLACK MAGIC BACK IN 2007 AND ASKED HIM TO SET ME UP A SINGLE PISTON PUMP THAT HE WOULD RUN IN HIS OWN CAR AND AFTER THAT I EVERYTHING FELL INTO PLACE.IT FEELS GOOD TO KNOW YOU HAVE RELIABLE EQUIPMENT IN YOUR TRUNK KNOWING THAT'S WHAT GOT ME ON THE BUMPER WITHOUT.I'VE DRIVEN MY CAR 10 HRS 1 WAY FOR A HOP.ALL OVER THE EAST COAST PUTTING MY RIDE ON THE BUMPER DOIN 50'' WITH A PARTIAL WRAPPED FRAME FOR YEARS,WITH NO ADDED BS.TRUE STREET HOPPER.I JUST HATE TO SEE THE HOP GAME HEAD THIS WAY.RIDERS,HOPPERS BUILD SOMETHING WITHOUT THE ADDED BS AND LET YOUR PUMPS AND BATTERIES DO THE WORK LIKE IT USE TO BE.DON'T GET ME WRONG AND NO DISRESPECT TO THE BIG INCH CARS OUT THERE BECAUSE I HAVE A FEW FRIENDS WITH 100'' CARS,BUT THEY DON'T LIE ABOUT IT AND CLAIM SOMETHING DIFFERENT.WHAT HAPPENED TO HOP RULES,SEEMS LIKE THERE AREN'T ANY RULES THESE DAYS.JUST MY .02 CENTS


 X2014........!!!


----------



## trunkgotknock

I remember seeing this on el Gordo I la flaca years ago what a bad ads car


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Is seeing Mufasa that i came to hop my car,not circus junkyardcars just saying...I even came in USA to meet him cuz it's my reference.

T T T for real street hoppers!


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Is seeing Mufasa that i came to hop my car,not circus junkyardcars just saying...I even came in USA to meet him cuz it's my reference.
> 
> T T T for real street hoppers!


:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

trunkgotknock said:


> I remember seeing this on el Gordo I la flaca years ago what a bad ads car


Thanks !


----------



## MUFASA

charles85 said:


> Man...!!! i am not saying anything put i think i hear 3 fat cholas in the back seat of Mufasa car just saying


It was ur mom and 2 aunts :happysad:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious cc

TTT... good topic...


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> It was ur mom and 2 aunts :happysad:


Fuck no...!! They told me they where in vages that day


----------



## flaked85

85cutlasslolo said:


> Flaked85 your regal is the car that made me wanna turn my Cutty in to a hopper wit no weight love the regal keep doing wat you do


THANX HOMIE


----------



## flaked85

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup Flaked85. My car did 88 double pump and my single at 83. My car has no weight lol. Jk


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63

There are no rules or classes any more. And I think it sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## charles85

Dylante63 said:


> There are no rules or classes any more. And I think it sucks but it is what it is.


X2 on this I know. I have compited and they would stick me with cars doing 60" + and there's no way I have chance. But I still did it just to compete I would yell out I have a real street car taged insured and driving out.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1003985&stc=1&d=1389017025&


----------



## MUFASA

charles85 said:


> Fuck no...!! They told me they where in vages that day


Sorry Chucks.....they lied to u :happysad:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

im jus kidding I added 2 batteries lol


----------



## yetti

Lowrider19 said:


> I don't like it either,I see plenty of people hopping 100+ acting like they're the king of the streets. I'd rather have a single or double hitting 30-40" with MYSELF on the switch than a weighted,8ft lock-up junk clown car that falls apart everytime it hops with the owner standing there with his arms folded. It actually takes waaay more skill to make a car hop with no weight.


There are only a few cars that are doing over 100. Most the west coast lies about the inches bad. The lead must be blurring their vision. Lol


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

good topic i have always been a chipper but i always look good doing


















c


----------



## Royal Legacy

TTMFT!!

True Hoppers! True power! Real Inches!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

95 SS Swangin said:


> good topic i have always been a chipper but i always look good doing
> View attachment 1008346
> View attachment 1008354
> View attachment 1008362
> c
> View attachment 1008338


truth is i hate G Bodys cuz its the easiest car to hopp... i love these pics caddies lincolns and impalas....thats the cars that are hard to make get inches..love seeing 80s style caddies gas hopping


----------



## KingsWood

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> truth is i hate G Bodys cuz its the easiest car to hopp... i love these pics caddies lincolns and impalas....thats the cars that are hard to make get inches..love seeing 80s style caddies gas hopping


 any pics of your high hopping gbody?


----------



## bigdee81

View attachment 1010234
View attachment 1010242


1987 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. All power, no weight, off the gas.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goHHjYxBAzY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from OG Cadillac D


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

KingsWood said:


> any pics of your high hopping gbody?


read it again....I DONT LIKE OR WILL EVER BUILD A G BODY..building a g body as a hopper or a street car is not my thing they have to be the only cars saved in the cash for clunkers thing.NOT MY TYPE OF CAR


----------



## elmario

i want to make my 64 a hopper any ideas on what kind of pump i should start with?


----------



## Royal Legacy

bigdee81 said:


> View attachment 1010234
> View attachment 1010242
> 
> 
> 1987 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. All power, no weight, off the gas.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goHHjYxBAzY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from OG Cadillac D


Nice video!


----------



## KingsWood

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> read it again....I DONT LIKE OR WILL EVER BUILD A G BODY..building a g body as a hopper or a street car is not my thing they have to be the only cars saved in the cash for clunkers thing.NOT MY TYPE OF CAR


Calm down beavis...i read it just fine. U said u dnt like cuz they the easiest to hop. I assumed you already smashed bumper on one. Most guys who say its not there thing simply dnt have the money. Or they riding a 50k plus ride


----------



## KingsWood

bigdee81 said:


> View attachment 1010234
> View attachment 1010242
> 
> 
> 1987 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. All power, no weight, off the gas.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goHHjYxBAzY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from OG Cadillac D



Clean lac.


----------



## bigdee81

Appreciate that kingswood TTT

Sent from OG Cadillac D


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

KingsWood said:


> Calm down beavis...i read it just fine. U said u dnt like cuz they the easiest to hop. I assumed you already smashed bumper on one. Most guys who say its not there thing simply dnt have the money. Or they riding a 50k plus ride


im calm Butthead...i had a 4 door 2pump to the front no weight 84 Impala that did like 40 to 50'"...never did get it to the bumper tho...way before piston and bladder pumps tho so who knows what would have been....im a show car on the streets kind of guy....u know 50k plus rollin on the Blvd every weekend that shit...love the hop game but its getting way out of hand fucking trucks doing 150" the fucking thing looked like shit it was cool and sad to see all at the same time...at one time getting stuck was the thing to do now u loose if u do


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

elmario said:


> i want to make my 64 a hopper any ideas on what kind of pump i should start with?


that will open a flood gate for folks...u need to give more info then that...like how u want it to be how many batterys pumps and inches you trying to get out of it...there is a lot of science in getting it done. plus that works for one guy dont for the next.....watch the videos cuz you can see how many guys hit a switch on lots of different cars..plus folks on here like to fuck with folks and give them the wrong info too cuz being a dick head is more fun then helping someone out i guess....easy to say you king of the streets when u the only one hopping...lol


----------



## flaked85

95 SS Swangin said:


> good topic i have always been a chipper but i always look good doing
> View attachment 1008346
> View attachment 1008354
> View attachment 1008362
> c
> View attachment 1008338


 YEP AND YOU DRIVE YOUR CARS ON THE STREET


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:drama:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Oh snap


----------



## crucialjp

bigdee81 said:


> View attachment 1010234
> View attachment 1010242
> 
> 
> 1987 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. All power, no weight, off the gas.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goHHjYxBAzY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from OG Cadillac D


Nice! Whats the setup?


----------



## Supreme59rag

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> truth is i hate G Bodys cuz its the easiest car to hopp... i love these pics caddies lincolns and impalas....thats the cars that are hard to make get inches..love seeing 80s style caddies gas hopping


Stress points, 10 batts, single piston, all the weight is under the hood....stock 425 big block.....with a/c.


----------



## bigcadi

single pump 10 batterys no weight 305 under the hood


----------



## bigdee81

Nice

Sent from OG Cadillac D


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo

Please excuse my ignorance but I'm in Central Illinois and only seen one car gas hop about 6". I would like to get mine to hop but my setup is a long way from being ready for that. 

So what do you mean chippin? You talking about scrapping paint from the back bumper?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

Supreme59rag said:


> Stress points, 10 batts, single piston, all the weight is under the hood....stock 425 big block.....with a/c.


damn thats nice what does it hit...looks like about 36" give or take 4"s...thats a heavy bitch without the big block...thats my kind of shit


----------



## Supreme59rag

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> damn thats nice what does it hit...looks like about 36" give or take 4"s...thats a heavy bitch without the big block...thats my kind of shit


That's pretty much what it was hitting. I only got to hop it a few times last year. Put the car together in about 6 months, there's a build thread here somewhere "og everything".
My whole goal was to show people it can be done. I've never built anything to actually hop, but I'm glad I did. I still want to change a few things and make some adjustments, but I'm only trying to have the car doing high 40's and then I'm content. Besides that's really all I built the frame to handle.


----------



## Up on3

71_MonteCarlo said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but I'm in Central Illinois and only seen one car gas hop about 6". I would like to get mine to hop but my setup is a long way from being ready for that.
> 
> So what do you mean chippin? You talking about scrapping paint from the back bumper?


Where you at in Illinois? Chippin is them term we use when your car doesn't hop over a potato chip bag..


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

Ttt for a bad ass topic


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

Supreme59rag said:


> That's pretty much what it was hitting. I only got to hop it a few times last year. Put the car together in about 6 months, there's a build thread here somewhere "og everything".
> My whole goal was to show people it can be done. I've never built anything to actually hop, but I'm glad I did. I still want to change a few things and make some adjustments, but I'm only trying to have the car doing high 40's and then I'm content. Besides that's really all I built the frame to handle.


you should be able to get those 5" if you change the rear trailing arms upper and lower think about geting the rear to lock up a little higher too...i think but not sure if you do the mount relocation thing it will be for way more inches like...ill look for your build thread too..shit is nice very nice


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

Up on3 said:


> Where you at in Illinois? Chippin is them term we use when your car doesn't hop over a potato chip bag..
> 
> 
> 71_MonteCarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but I'm in Central Illinois and only seen one car gas hop about 6". I would like to get mine to hop but my setup is a long way from being ready for that.
> 
> So what do you mean chippin? You talking about scrapping paint from the back bumper?
Click to expand...

or you got a 56 inch rear lock up and you cant get it the bumper to hit the ground....if if hits bumper a 5 hops but dont at the 6th we say your car chipped out..


----------



## atxhopper

Good topic... My 83 Regal full frame full interior chrome undies single pump 8 batts in the trunk highway driven hits 40 inches


----------



## flaked85

atxhopper said:


> Good topic... My 83 Regal full frame full interior chrome undies single pump 8 batts in the trunk highway driven hits 40 inches



thats what i'm talking about homie.:h5: sweet regal.TTT


----------



## charles85

atxhopper said:


> Good topic... My 83 Regal full frame full interior chrome undies single pump 8 batts in the trunk highway driven hits 40 inches


Now!!! That's a reall chipper right there...!!! 
LMFAO......!!!! Was up Bro.....!!! How you been ...?


----------



## Supreme59rag

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> you should be able to get those 5" if you change the rear trailing arms upper and lower think about geting the rear to lock up a little higher too...i think but not sure if you do the mount relocation thing it will be for way more inches like...ill look for your build thread too..shit is nice very nice


Thanks homie. I actually did put some drop downs on the rear and got a lot more lockup, however didn't like the way it handled with the drops, accumulators & the y block. So I took the drops back out.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

7 batteries to the front an 8 batteries in the trunk, 3 pumps one to the nose.


----------



## yetti

Mines single piston with 10 batteries. I gave it more lockup now and it does mid 40's.


----------



## Envious cc

Single piston chipper.. 8 batteries.. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dylante63

Single pump 10 batteries no piston.


----------



## MUFASA

:nicoderm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> truth is i hate G Bodys cuz its the easiest car to hopp... i love these pics caddies lincolns and impalas....thats the cars that are hard to make get inches..love seeing 80s style caddies gas hopping





KingsWood said:


> Calm down beavis...i read it just fine. U said u dnt like cuz they the easiest to hop. I assumed you already smashed bumper on one. Most guys who say its not there thing simply dnt have the money. Or they riding a 50k plus ride


That dude is smoking something good.... gbody suspensions are nowhere near perfect for hopping... 

58-64 impalas have a better suspension for hopping...


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

6 batts SP/factory Uppers & lowers trailing arms/ Fresh paint -Now i'm working to put more 2 batts






























Fosho i drive my shit...


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> 6 batts SP/factory Uppers & lowers trailing arms/ Fresh paint -Now i'm working to put more 2 batts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fosho i drive my shit...



:h5: thats how u do it !!:werd:


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> :h5: thats how u do it !!:werd:


Kiss ass.....


----------



## MUFASA

charles85 said:


> Kiss ass.....


Ur momma :werd:


U just :tears: cuz i dont give u no props :yessad:


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> Ur momma :werd:
> 
> 
> U just :tears: cuz i dont give u no props :yessad:


:bowrofl::ninja: just so you know watcher looking for new employment because you drop his insurance and obama care wont cover him


----------



## redline

:drama:


----------



## DirtySanchez




----------



## DirtySanchez

this one looks higher


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## flaked85

BrownAzt3ka said:


> That dude is smoking something good.... gbody suspensions are nowhere near perfect for hopping...
> 
> 58-64 impalas have a better suspension for hopping...


:yes: and I hear they are easier to hop


----------



## westsyde

Daily 4 pump, 10 batt


----------



## charles85

westsyde said:


> Daily 4 pump, 10 batt


Nice I always liked trucks as hopper but that's just me 
TTT...!


----------



## SPOOON

My old 62 Impala Single pump 10 batteries, Hitting 51 inches at a local show Carl Casper





42 inches non piston here


----------



## crucialjp

Good topic!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

BrownAzt3ka said:


> That dude is smoking something good.... gbody suspensions are nowhere near perfect for hopping...
> 
> 58-64 impalas have a better suspension for hopping...


i didnt say shit about suspensions....lol im saying its a LIGHTER CAR...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

SPOOON said:


> My old 62 Impala Single pump 10 batteries, Hitting 51 inches at a local show Carl Casper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 inches non piston here


nice very nice....what did u get it to max out at


----------



## wannahop

TTT 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SPOOON

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> nice very nice....what did u get it to max out at


51 Was the max but I could of got more out of it but was having problems with rearend


----------



## Supreme59rag

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> 6 batts SP/factory Uppers & lowers trailing arms/ Fresh paint -Now i'm working to put more 2 batts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fosho i drive my shit...


Where you from homie? Doesn't look like in the states.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Supreme59rag said:


> Where you from homie? Doesn't look like in the states.


From France...


----------



## flaked85

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> 6 batts SP/factory Uppers & lowers trailing arms/ Fresh paint -Now i'm working to put more 2 batts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fosho i drive my shit...



Awesome!:h5:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

SPOOON said:


> 51 Was the max but I could of got more out of it but was having problems with rearend


well its nice numbers for reals...


----------



## Supreme59rag

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> From France...


Thought so. You probably know some of my homies out there like Primo & Fabrice


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Supreme59rag said:


> Thought so. You probably know some of my homies out there like Primo & Fabrice


Yea we are a lil community here, everyone knows everyone...


----------



## Supreme59rag

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Yea we are a lil community here, everyone knows everyone...


I noticed. I was there in January 2012. It's good to see the lifestyle growing over there.


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

Any pics of the set up on that 4 door impala?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

flaked85 said:


> Awesome!:h5:


 Thanks for props


----------



## sdropnem

*Truck and Car Hop 1990 SuperShow LA CALI*

Old School







Old video so it's rough!


----------



## DirtySanchez

sdropnem said:


> Old School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old video so it's rough!


i think i have this video somewhere... the big thing was not to hop on daytons which is funny because now everybody does... specially china's.


----------



## sdropnem

Pressure from wire wheel companies advertising in LrM back in the day is the story I heard.


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

Pako primero any set up pics?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

85cutlasslolo said:


> Pako primero any set up pics?


Nothing special...3 batts on each side


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

Piston pump?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Click the link on bottom "ol skool flava" is my build topic...


----------



## charles85

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> From France...


That French part of Compton pat uh...??


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

charles85 said:


> That French part of Compton pat uh...??


 MONEY TALKS


----------



## KingsWood

Spoon, did you sell your impala to someone locally? Always liked watching that car hop


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

Ttt


----------



## big pimpin

The hop game is no longer a hopping game.  And on the lowrider video coverage we see now its not even who actually goes higher its who can argue and yell the loudest.


----------



## charles85

big pimpin said:


> The hop game is no longer a hopping game.  And on the lowrider video coverage we see now its not even who actually goes higher its who can argue and yell the loudest.


And may I add "saying I have no weight " LMFAO....!!!


----------



## Supreme59rag

charles85 said:


> And may I add "saying I have no weight " LMFAO....!!!


Agreed. See lots of floaters out there.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

big pimpin said:


> The hop game is no longer a hopping game.  And on the lowrider video coverage we see now its not even who actually goes higher its who can argue and yell the loudest.


lol dont forget the megaphones now...next we going to have folks talkin about how blinged out they megaphone is next to the next guys..


----------



## 20 Minutes




----------



## flaked85

20 Minutes said:


> View attachment 1042010
> 
> View attachment 1042018
> 
> View attachment 1042026


:h5:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

20 Minutes said:


> View attachment 1042010
> 
> View attachment 1042018
> 
> View attachment 1042026


 I SAID IT IN PERSON AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN HERE....that is a sic ass car no weight and that motherfucker bangs bumper it always makes me say GOD DAMN no matter how many times i see it...plus i love the garage door in this pic makes me smile too..aint seen that around here in years..lol


----------



## yetti

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> I SAID IT IN PERSON AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN HERE....that is a sic ass car no weight and that motherfucker bangs bumper it always makes me say GOD DAMN no matter how many times i see it...plus i love the garage door in this pic makes me smile too..aint seen that around here in years..lol


Hate to ruin your dreams but it has weight. Its a badass car without question but it hangs too long to not have it.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Weighted cars are the devil. ..just sayin lol


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Weighted cars are the devil. ..just sayin lol


So you are the devil. Lol


----------



## Supreme59rag

yetti said:


> So you are the devil. Lol


Dats cold!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

yetti said:


> Hate to ruin your dreams but it has weight. Its a badass car without question but it hangs too long to not have it.


can say u wrong on that one...but its clean as shit tho


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

Pinky Bitches said:


> Weighted cars are the devil. ..just sayin lol


i aint from the nation of Islam but that does mean you the devil,,,lmfao


----------



## trunkgotknock

yetti said:


> Hate to ruin your dreams but it has weight. Its a badass car without question but it hangs too long to not have it.


 Bad ass car for sure


----------



## Supreme59rag

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKd80Q6KdB8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Supreme59rag

What about this? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PCOUP6AgyY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Still Hated




----------



## Still Hated

Single....3/16 rack....no weight...


----------



## Still Hated

Single....non piston....


----------



## 20 Minutes

yetti said:


> Hate to ruin your dreams but it has weight. Its a badass car without question but it hangs too long to not have it.


I'll tell you like I tell everyone else put your money where your mouth is, and my frame and rack is done in 1/4 all the way around no 3/8 here


----------



## charles85

It's fixing to get good .......3.......2.....1..........


----------



## Lowridingmike

SIngle no piston weight, blah blah #9 marz like 4 turns of spring (lays up front) 13x7 daytons 155/80's 8 batts only 950 CCA no extended uppers lay and play.. 30" Did a few new things this year so hopefully closer to 35" ish


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

Lowridingmike said:


> SIngle no piston weight, blah blah #9 marz like 4 turns of spring (lays up front) 13x7 daytons 155/80's 8 batts only 950 CCA no extended uppers lay and play.. 30" Did a few new things this year so hopefully closer to 35" ish


man nice work..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah im the devil lol.


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah im the devil lol.


i always thought ud be taller...... :dunno:


----------



## southsyde64




----------



## flaked85

southsyde64 said:


> View attachment 1054097


:h5:


----------



## big pimpin

southsyde64 said:


> View attachment 1054097


Only 6 batteries....single to the nose and no piston. Doesn't seem believable to me.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

big pimpin said:


> Only 6 batteries....single to the nose and no piston. Doesn't seem believable to me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Supreme59rag

big pimpin said:


> Only 6 batteries....single to the nose and no piston. Doesn't seem believable to me.


On an Italian dump at that.....something doesn't jive there.


----------



## southsyde64

Supreme59rag said:


> On an Italian dump at that.....something doesn't jive there.


Dammm not sure what to tell y'all it's only doing upper 40s and 50 on a,sunny day....pic angle might look higher but maybe I'm running 8 batts and I've used adex and I'm sorry maybe I'm not using it right but I get the same response... so I just stick with what works for me..and 100s$ cheaper..haha


----------



## southsyde64

big pimpin said:


> Only 6 batteries....single to the nose and no piston. Doesn't seem believable to me.


the rule is pics or it didn't happen well there. They our.... no weight but maybe I'm hiding 2 more batteries somewhere.. But then again how hard is it to hop a Lincoln so I've heard...


----------



## KingsWood

Are you on a standard gear? Or backdoor plumbed?... Either way, nice work


----------



## southsyde64

KingsWood said:


> Are you on a standard gear? Or backdoor plumbed?... Either way, nice work


Old school tricked marz gear#9..and some old school yellow Showtime springs...something about old school thats , just easier,to work with...but hard to get a,hold of..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> i always thought ud be taller...... :dunno:


Lol I get that alot


----------



## NO-WAY

12 battery's 72 volts to nose #11 gears #8 houses lays down set up is 3 years old with nasty sbc n and a/c


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

NO-WAY said:


> 12 battery's 72 volts to nose #11 gears #8 houses lays down set up is 3 years old with nasty sbc n and a/c


damn that fucker is nice what you got in the rear cylinder whiz


----------



## MUFASA

southsyde64 said:


> View attachment 1054097


:shocked:


----------



## NO-WAY

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> damn that fucker is nice what you got in the rear cylinder whiz


24" tellscopic


----------



## big pimpin

southsyde64 said:


> the rule is pics or it didn't happen well there. They our.... no weight but maybe I'm hiding 2 more batteries somewhere.. But then again how hard is it to hop a Lincoln so I've heard...


2 more hidden batteries makes a bit more sense.


----------



## flaked85

big pimpin said:


> Only 6 batteries....single to the nose and no piston. Doesn't seem believable to me.


----------



## flaked85

big pimpin said:


> 2 more hidden batteries makes a bit more sense.


:yes:


----------



## MUFASA

:dunno:



View My Video


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

c
hipper


----------



## MUFASA

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> c
> hipper


I know 

Street car should be higher and faster w zero weight


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

looks good to me...ALL pump.. Doing 90 In to licks Is all weight a little
gate...


----------



## SPOOON

SPOOON said:


> My old 62 Impala Single pump 10 batteries, Hitting 51 inches at a local show Carl Casper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 inches non piston here



Not a real good pic but this was the setup in my 62


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MUFASA said:


> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video


 I know this place


----------



## Supreme59rag

SPOOON said:


> Not a real good pic but this was the setup in my 62


Don't count.....4 door  
Just playin, looks good homie!


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video


:loco:


----------



## AlphaTiger86

Edited


----------



## TRAVIESO87

ttt


----------



## flaked85

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## drunken86

TTT


----------



## JUST ME

A few pics
































































































































































Enjoy!


----------



## flaked85

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## MUFASA




----------



## green reaper

big pimpin said:


> The hop game is no longer a hopping game.  And on the lowrider video coverage we see now its not even who actually goes higher its who can argue and yell the loudest.


sure is..... aint nothing like the good old days mid 90s early 2000.


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> View attachment 1286834


dude on the switch looks like a ***:boink:...... just saying :yessad:


----------



## MUFASA

charles85 said:


> dude on the switch looks like a ***:boink:...... just saying :yessad:


Sounds like u lookn for a date :ugh:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

No weight 9 batteries single pump.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Single pump no weight


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

T T T


----------



## MUFASA




----------



## BAGGD

MUFASA said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGGD

I'd be content with being a chipper, shit I come from air ride...lol..not saying air can't get inches I just happened to switch over to juice. Just ran into this topic and it seems perfect considering that I'm on my way to attempt to build the cutlass to get some inches. I hear it around here (my area) that without weight u can't do anything, so I almost gave in to the notion that weight was a must. This topic totally disproves that though...:biggrin:


----------



## MinieMe209

@2:35


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> @2:35


Young Hog went through the car that night. Checked under rack, bumper, etc. He can vouch that it has zero added weight.


----------



## MUFASA

BAGGD said:


> Nice :thumbsup:


Thanks !


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MUFASA said:


>


----------



## flaked85

straight power:h5:


----------



## Envious cc

Single.. no weight..


----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA

1987 REGAL SINGLE PUMP, NO PISTON, NO WEIGHT, ONLY 8 BATTERIES AND A V8!!!


----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA




----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA




----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA




----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA




----------



## MUFASA

Clown'n. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> Clown'n. :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA

:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA

MUFASA said:


> Clown'n. :thumbsup:


WE AINT EVEN DONE YET!!!


----------



## MUFASA

Thats right ! We just getn started :roflmao:


----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DG MAJESTICS LA said:


> :thumbsup:


sip homie.. :h5:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

DG MAJESTICS LA said:


> 1987 REGAL SINGLE PUMP, NO PISTON, NO WEIGHT, ONLY 8 BATTERIES AND A V8!!!
> View attachment 1458010


and car is clean, no missing filler panels, headlights and is street driven :h5:

its how the big M does it :nicoderm:


----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> and car is clean, no missing filler panels, headlights and is street driven :h5:
> 
> its how the big M does it :nicoderm:


:werd:


----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA

TTT


----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

DG MAJESTICS LA said:


> 1987 REGAL SINGLE PUMP, NO PISTON, NO WEIGHT, ONLY 8 BATTERIES AND A V8!!!
> View attachment 1458010


:h5:


----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

TTTuffin:


----------



## 86 Limited

Kinda pointless because I have no hop pics/vids :buttkick: but regardless, daily driven street machine with registration and insurance. On its best day she did 30 inches.Used to have ice cold a/c before the piston was rubbing against the line and leaked all the refrigerant out


----------



## MUFASA

86 Limited said:


> Kinda pointless because I have no hop pics/vids :buttkick: but regardless, daily driven street machine with registration and insurance. On its best day she did 30 inches.Used to have ice cold a/c before the piston was rubbing against the line and leaked all the refrigerant out
> 
> View attachment 1479610
> View attachment 1479618
> View attachment 1479626
> View attachment 1479634
> View attachment 1479642
> View attachment 1479650
> View attachment 1479658
> View attachment 1479666
> View attachment 1479674
> View attachment 1479682


Clean ! And i dont even like regals :|


----------



## 86 Limited

Thanks man. She was my baby. Got t-boned and it was totaled.. Got this now..


----------



## aphustle

86 Limited said:


> Kinda pointless because I have no hop pics/vids :buttkick: but regardless, daily driven street machine with registration and insurance. On its best day she did 30 inches.Used to have ice cold a/c before the piston was rubbing against the line and leaked all the refrigerant out
> 
> View attachment 1479610
> View attachment 1479618
> View attachment 1479626
> View attachment 1479634
> View attachment 1479642
> View attachment 1479650
> View attachment 1479658
> View attachment 1479666
> View attachment 1479674
> View attachment 1479682


That regal clean!! And I don't even like gbodies but that was clean..

The caprice looks like a good build .. Good luck homie.


----------



## 86 Limited

aphustle said:


> That regal clean!! And I don't even like gbodies but that was clean..
> 
> The caprice looks like a good build .. Good luck homie.


Appreciate that man :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

86 Limited said:


> Kinda pointless because I have no hop pics/vids :buttkick: but regardless, daily driven street machine with registration and insurance. On its best day she did 30 inches.Used to have ice cold a/c before the piston was rubbing against the line and leaked all the refrigerant out
> 
> View attachment 1479610
> View attachment 1479618
> View attachment 1479626
> View attachment 1479634
> View attachment 1479642
> View attachment 1479650
> View attachment 1479658
> View attachment 1479666
> View attachment 1479674
> View attachment 1479682


:h5:


----------



## flaked85

aphustle said:


> That regal clean!! And I don't even like gbodies but that was clean..
> 
> The caprice looks like a good build .. Good luck homie.


what kind of car do you have homie?


----------



## Supreme59rag

flaked85 said:


> what kind of car do you have homie?


Here's a street car. My 77 Cadillac still with the 425 motor and even has factory A/C still.


----------



## TattooTony

:wow::h5:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

flaked85 said:


> what kind of car do you have homie?


Last time we'll here from him


----------



## rudeboi3

Single pump, no piston, 8 batteries w/ #11 Rockford


----------



## flaked85

rudeboi3 said:


> Single pump, no piston, 8 batteries w/ #11 Rockford


:h5:


----------



## flaked85

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Last time we'll here from him


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> :h5:


X2.


----------



## aphustle

Supreme59rag said:


> Here's a street car. My 77 Cadillac still with the 425 motor and even has factory A/C still.


Lovin that lac. 

Shyt clean and inda air!


----------



## aphustle

ATM lunatic and flaked85 y'all crazy

Haha I ain't goin no where players 

Always gona be busy with my low riders !

I got MULTIPLES .. By choice .. I like to have em

To hit traffic (cruise,for ppl who don't know) for hours on end.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

rudeboi3 said:


> Single pump, no piston, 8 batteries w/ #11 Rockford


----------



## Supreme59rag

aphustle said:


> Lovin that lac.
> 
> Shyt clean and inda air!


Thanks homie!


----------



## 86 Limited

Supreme59rag said:


> Here's a street car. My 77 Cadillac still with the 425 motor and even has factory A/C still.


Hell yeah that bitch takin flight with that heavy ass motor :h5:


----------



## 86 Limited

rudeboi3 said:


> Single pump, no piston, 8 batteries w/ #11 Rockford


Damn I like that she gettin up there! I think with 8 batts and no piston it makes it funner. Gotta really use what you have and fine tune it to get the most out of it :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

Pako I know u got some new pics/vids:drama:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Nothin better...


----------



## 86 Limited

Pako u runnin 6 or 8 batts?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Because u 2 chip out lol


----------



## aphustle

86 Limited said:


> Hell yeah that bitch takin flight with that heavy ass motor :h5:


Hell yea.. That's a grown mans car right there..clean lac.

That's what you aiming at with your caprice ?


----------



## 86 Limited

lil higher and just wanna tap bumper. Don't wanna smash my shit all up like a clown car. Maybe 50-55 tops..


----------



## aphustle

:thumbsup:Forsure.. That'll be on point g.


----------



## rudeboi3

86 Limited said:


> Damn I like that she gettin up there! I think with 8 batts and no piston it makes it funner. Gotta really use what you have and fine tune it to get the most out of it :thumbsup:


 that's true bro! ive since changed coils from BBC 3.5 to BBC 4.5! still breaking them in. also considering #11 Marz to see what the hype is all about, lol. maybe replace my return hose with hardline, idk. maybe try Black Magichno:


----------



## flaked85

rudeboi3 said:


> that's true bro! ive since changed coils from BBC 3.5 to BBC 4.5! still breaking them in. also considering #11 Marz to see what the hype is all about, lol. maybe replace my return hose with hardline, idk. maybe try Black Magichno:


:yes:hno::h5:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

86 Limited said:


> Pako u runnin 6 or 8 batts?


8 batts now,also installed the new gold marz, bbc 4.5 t coils & since i ve blew a hose no time yet to fix and test it again.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

No vid & dunno if the car is falling when this pic was done


----------



## 86 Limited

Good shit homie! She looks good right where she's at in that pic :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

rudeboi3 said:


> that's true bro! ive since changed coils from BBC 3.5 to BBC 4.5! still breaking them in. also considering #11 Marz to see what the hype is all about, lol. maybe replace my return hose with hardline, idk. maybe try Black Magichno:


U got a v8? If u running 8 batts, 96v is the only way that #11 is gunna work..


----------



## flaked85

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> No vid & dunno if the car is falling when this pic was done


:h5:


----------



## rudeboi3

86 Limited said:


> U got a v8? If u running 8 batts, 96v is the only way that #11 is gunna work..


 v6


----------



## flaked85

rudeboi3 said:


> v6


:nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited

rudeboi3 said:


> v6


:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

86 Limited said:


> :thumbsup:


sup homie,wuz krackin.:wave:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

86 Limited said:


> Good shit homie! She looks good right where she's at in that pic :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Thanks


:wave: u still have that whatsapp ??


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MUFASA said:


> :wave: u still have that whatsapp ??


yep Cris


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> yep Cris


Pm sent !


----------



## 86 Limited

flaked85 said:


> sup homie,wuz krackin.:wave:


Just here bitching to myself how long it's gunna take me to juice this car :roflmao: btw u been hopping all these years with 8 batts and a partial wrap right?? Any signs of ur car/frame giving out??


----------



## winojameSj

SPOOON said:


> Not a real good pic but this was the setup in my 62


what. You mean no weight?what bout those extra doors and that a street car


----------



## aphustle

Ha

Well at least it's not a LITTLE gbOdy.....


Get what u sayin though.


----------



## aphustle

NO-WAY said:


> 12 battery's 72 volts to nose #11 gears #8 houses lays down set up is 3 years old with nasty sbc n and a/c


Very nice ...!

Grown mans car putting in work.

Good shyt brah


----------



## 86 Limited

He should up the voltage to that #11 to 96v. I bet it'll snap harder..


----------



## flaked85

aphustle said:


> Ha
> 
> Well at least it's not a LITTLE gbOdy.....
> 
> 
> Get what u sayin though.


post what you got:drama:


----------



## flaked85

winojameSj said:


> what. You mean no weight?what bout those extra doors and that a street car


yep i know the car,use to move nice.


----------



## aphustle

86 Limited said:


> He should up the voltage to that #11 to 96v. I bet it'll snap harder..


Agree.


----------



## flaked85

back when goldie was a single pump doin 50'' driving on the freeway for 5 1/2 hours.real street hoppers:h5:BLACK MAGIC SINGLE PISTON


----------



## flaked85




----------



## flaked85

HOPPING STARTS @2:05:drama:


----------



## aphustle

flaked85 said:


> post what you got:drama:


For???

I can assure you it ain't no LiTTLE gbOdy... I used to like em wen I was 15....

But then I grew up.... Erbody gotta grow up someday...!


----------



## aphustle

flaked85 said:


> HOPPING STARTS @2:05:drama:


Major props onda mileage ... Putting in work son. Regal was working 

As well.. Looked good goin up and coming down. Props player


----------



## aphustle

I was laughing at the four fire extinguishers in every corner 

Hahahah


----------



## flaked85

aphustle said:


> I was laughing at the four fire extinguishers in every corner
> 
> Hahahah


that place was super strict for hopping.


----------



## flaked85

aphustle said:


> For???
> 
> I can assure you it ain't no LiTTLE gbOdy... I used to like em wen I was 15....
> 
> But then I grew up.... Erbody gotta grow up someday...!


lol!then let us see what you got these days.i got a grown man cars to homie.


----------



## aphustle

flaked85 said:


> that place was super strict for hopping.



Yea.. Be that way sometimes.


----------



## aphustle

Here u go player... My toys ...ain't nothing crazy


----------



## aphustle

Will have this tappin bumber... Or crushing it..

Just debating .. Single or double..10..14..18 batts..


Inda works.. Out here erbody uses weight .. But I'm tryna lead by example..


----------



## aphustle

And not use weight.. But if ima destroy it then I will..


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

flaked85 said:


> HOPPING STARTS @2:05:drama:


working


----------



## RobLBC

aphustle said:


> Here u go player... My toys ...ain't nothing crazy


With all that talk I thought you was Rollin 58-64 Impalas.


----------



## MUFASA

RobLBC said:


> With all that talk I thought you was Rollin 58-64 Impalas.


:shocked:


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> HOPPING STARTS @2:05:drama:


:h5:


----------



## hm1963

×2


----------



## MUFASA




----------



## MUFASA




----------



## MUFASA




----------



## MUFASA

My contribution to the topic


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> Its the only was they can make anything hop. They havent put the years of trial and error to learn how to do it. Melting lead isn't a talent. Lol


R.I.P.


----------



## RobLBC

MUFASA said:


> My contribution to the topic


Nice work homie.


----------



## MUFASA

RobLBC said:


> Nice work homie.


Thx !


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> My contribution to the topic


 :rofl:


































Dont hurt me hno:


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont hurt me hno:


U will not leave my house without shedding blood now :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> U will not leave my house without shedding blood now :cheesy:


Nice I cant wait :h5:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MUFASA said:


>


 Straight up power


----------



## 86 Limited

Mufasa did the damn thing with that car...good shit homie. I remember u made a video in a driveway a while back and it shows you taking out the batts and looking around the trunk to show there was no weight..

Dana I see you! How the hell ur shit ride so smooth locked up on the highway? Impressive..


----------



## 86 Limited

aphustle said:


> And not use weight.. But if ima destroy it then I will..


Save the 70 bro, put that TC on the bumper!!


----------



## aphustle

86 Limited said:


> Mufasa did the damn thing with that car...good shit homie. I remember u made a video in a driveway a while back and it shows you taking out the batts and looking around the trunk to show there was no weight..
> 
> Dana I see you! How the hell ur shit ride so smooth locked up on the highway? Impressive..



X2


----------



## 86 Limited

Good street car footage in this vid. At least in the end..

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gNi4dKpSO6E


----------



## 86 Limited

[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gNi4dKpSO6E[VIDEO]
Fawk I can't figure out how to just post the vid itself


----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## MUFASA

86 Limited said:


>


Dirty Blue @ 2:00.


----------



## MUFASA

aphustle said:


> X2


X3 :nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited

MUFASA said:


> Dirty Blue @ 2:00.


That car works so nice..


----------



## MUFASA

86 Limited said:


> That car works so nice..


My homie got a GOOD video from last sunday. I can only send it through the whatsapp app for cell phones....u can see the car stays planted on the ground. Back tires just roll....


----------



## 86 Limited

I FOUND IT!!! :roflmao: the ONLY footage of my car hoppin

2:15-2:37 & 3:03-3:08 it was filmed with a potato btw :facepalm:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TTU7gLMXP-M


----------



## 86 Limited

MUFASA said:


> My homie got a GOOD video from last sunday. I can only send it through the whatsapp app for cell phones....u can see the car stays planted on the ground. Back tires just roll....


Convert to jewtewb NOW


----------



## MUFASA

86 Limited said:


> Convert to jewtewb NOW


Wtf is that !!? !!!


----------



## 86 Limited

Youtube:facepalm:


----------



## MUFASA

86 Limited said:


> Youtube:facepalm:


I dont speak jibberish, thats minieminemimisisminisesmi90210 !!!


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> R.I.P.


x2 for the homie yetti


----------



## flaked85

RobLBC said:


> With all that talk I thought you was Rollin 58-64 Impalas.


rt i was thinking the same thing,lol:roflmao:i guess those are grown up cars.:h5:


----------



## flaked85

finally figured how to post this video homie.original video shot by Gus.decent upload quality but you get the idea,bumper checkin with no weight.real street car




:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> finally figured how to post this video homie.original video shot by greeneyeswitthathotglass from instagram.decent quality but you get the idea,bumper checkin with no weight.real street car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:


No, my boy Gus shot that one...Greeneyes got that hop from the front...good lookn though...true street car, no weight, no chains, no dancing in the back, etc


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> No, my boy Gus shot that one...Greeneyes got that hop from the front...good lookn though...true street car, no weight, no chains, no dancing in the back, etc


FIXED!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85

video i made a whlie back:drama: ''I BUILT IT, TO BREAK IT!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MUFASA said:


> No, my boy Gus shot that one...Greeneyes got that hop from the front...good lookn though...true street car, no weight, no chains, no dancing in the back, etc


leafsprings on front?:nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited

Hell yeah good shit!!


----------



## 86 Limited

That heavy metal music a bit out of place tho bro :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited

Flaked85 How did ur quarter panel buckle like that? U have a partial wrap? 8 batts?


----------



## flaked85

86 Limited said:


> That heavy metal music a bit out of place tho bro :roflmao:


SHIIIIIIIT!HOMIE I DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT CRACKIN METEAL 95% OF THE TIME.WHAT ARE YOU PLAYING IN YOUR RIDE WRECKIN BALL BY MILEY CYRUS?hno:I CHOSE THAT SONGS BECAUSE IT SAYS IN ''I BUILT IT TO BREAK IT''


----------



## flaked85

86 Limited said:


> Flaked85 How did ur quarter panel buckle like that? U have a partial wrap? 8 batts?


 BODY MOUNTS WERE GONE,AND YES IT WAS A PARTIAL WRAP FOR YEARS.10 BATT TOTAL.8 TO THE NOSE AND 2 TO THE REAL WHEN IT WAS A SINGLE PUMP.


----------



## 86 Limited

flaked85 said:


> SHIIIIIIIT!HOMIE I DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT CRACKIN METEAL 95% OF THE TIME.WHAT ARE YOU PLAYING IN YOUR RIDE WRECKIN BALL BY MILEY CYRUS?hno:I CHOSE THAT SONGS BECAUSE IT SAYS IN ''I BUILT IT TO BREAK IT''


Ariana grande is all I bump :dunno: 

So did u eventually do a frame wrap or just added more reinforcement to what you had?


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> leafsprings on front?:nicoderm:


Yessir !, tricks and ingenuity...NOT WEIGHT !!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> Yessir !, tricks and ingenuity...NOT WEIGHT !!


:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :h5:


:h5:


----------



## flaked85

86 Limited said:


> Ariana grande is all I bump :dunno:
> 
> So did u eventually do a frame wrap or just added more reinforcement to what you had?


i am building a full frame as we speak.should be ready for 2015hno:


----------



## 86 Limited

Nice. U relocating ur trailing arms?


----------



## 86 Limited

MUFASA said:


> Yessir !, tricks and ingenuity...NOT WEIGHT !!


Like truck leaf springs? Take me to school on this one..


----------



## flaked85

86 Limited said:


> Nice. U relocating ur trailing arms?


upper trailing arms in stock location dropped 5''.and the lower trailing arms in stock location with stock cadillac lower trailing arms


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> upper trailing arms in stock location dropped 5''.and the lower trailing arms in stock location with stock cadillac lower trailing arms


:wave:


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## 86 Limited

flaked85 said:


> upper trailing arms in stock location dropped 5''.and the lower trailing arms in stock location with stock cadillac lower trailing arms


That should give u a nice lift. That's a perfect happy medium instead of putting them shits half way up the frame :facepalm:

So I take it that caddy lowers are longer than the gbody ones?


----------



## 86 Limited

Mufasa I saw the video of all that footage from Sunday. Was that the lincoln U were talkin bout? There was a lot of street hoppers in that video that shit was motivation lol


----------



## MUFASA

86 Limited said:


> Mufasa I saw the video of all that footage from Sunday. Was that the lincoln U were talkin bout? There was a lot of street hoppers in that video that shit was motivation lol


Wutt video :squint:


----------



## 86 Limited

Seen it facebook. U were hopping a red TC, buddy in the White TC talkin bout how he was on the bumper in 2 licks :roflmao: dirty blue was takin flight, the green 4 door cutty also hopped and a lavender impala was hopping. U were wearing a grey hoodie :naughty:


----------



## MUFASA

86 Limited said:


> Seen it facebook. U were hopping a red TC, buddy in the White TC talkin bout how he was on the bumper in 2 licks :roflmao: dirty blue was takin flight, the green 4 door cutty also hopped and a lavender impala was hopping. U were wearing a grey hoodie :naughty:


Stalker !!!


----------



## 86 Limited

:dunno::roflmao:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Link to video pleez


----------



## inkera

wannabelowrider said:


> Link to video pleez


I got those hops on my Instagram greeneyeswiththathotglass


----------



## inkera

inkera said:


> I got those hops on my Instagram greeneyeswiththathotglass


Also alexxx_the_gr8 on Instagram
Also Street_Entertainment


----------



## MinieMe209

86 Limited said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

Sunuvabish tech me how to post the damn bideos


----------



## MinieMe209

Send me your PW, it has to do with your settings


----------



## MinieMe209

Ok,

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TTU7gLMXP-M
Step 1: Cut out the video code. The video code is everything after the "=".

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=*TTU7gLMXP-M* <----

Step 2: Insert the code in between the following brackets [youtube ] *code*[/youtube ]

Step 3: Enjoy teh video TTU7gLMXP-M

I put a space at the end of the brackets in step 2 or else a video box would pop up. Make sure it's all together when you post a video.


----------



## 86 Limited

:cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Topic said "true street hoppers" no "true street floatters":twak:


----------



## aphustle

Got em floating inches"""""""

Float float ,, float on!! 


Stuck!!

Props to that lil homie with the cutlass hittin the switch though.


----------



## aphustle

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Topic said "true street hoppers" no "true street floatters":twak:


What bout the ones that go up fast and come down fast ?


----------



## MinieMe209

86 Limited said:


> :cheesy::thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 86 Limited

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Topic said "true street hoppers" no "true street floatters":twak:


I know there was some floaters but i definitely saw a few street cars. I'm working with what I got from 2014 footage gimme a break homie lol. Hop ur car and post a vid :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85

86 Limited said:


> :cheesy::thumbsup:


man a video full of weight watchers.lol


----------



## flaked85

aphustle said:


> What bout the ones that go up fast and come down fast ?


I only say 1 car go up and down fast,the silver Lincoln and it didn't do much,but I still respect that car more than any of the other floaters.


----------



## 86 Limited

Lol I tried. Darrell had me Rollin in the beginning..


----------



## Dylante63

Some heavyweights there


----------



## aphustle

flaked85 said:


> man a video full of weight watchers.lol



Hahahah good one..!! Gona borrow that one hahaha


----------



## aphustle

Dylante63 said:


> Some heavyweights there





Yep


----------



## 86 Limited

Hella repost but fuck it. If anybody else wanna contribute go for it!


----------



## aphustle

Yea... Good vid though. Liked the Lincoln they did .. Worked great..


----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## charles85

86 Limited said:


>


Damit....!! That fat bitch working ....!


----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited

charles85 said:


> Damit....!! That fat bitch working ....!


I'd be more than happy to get mine working like that. Once she caught rhythm she was tappin bumper..


----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## charles85

My regal before I sold it


----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited

charles85 said:


> My regal before I sold it


:thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

86 Limited said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks ..! That's 8 batteries single piston pump to the front I am try and find a video of it on 6 batteries doing about 28"


----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited

Can't tell if this has weight...


----------



## 86 Limited

Not bad at all for 48 volts lol


----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited

I know he's floating a little bit but 10 batts in a gbody is a lot. I dunno u be the judge


----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited

Never gets old..


----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

86 Limited said:


> I know there was some floaters but i definitely saw a few street cars. I'm working with what I got from 2014 footage gimme a break homie lol. Hop ur car and post a vid :cheesy:


Last year/6 batts testing gear...


----------



## Dylante63

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5HXh8XWaQXE


----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## aphustle

86 Limited said:


>



Thnx 86 limited !! Keeping this topic dope!

Good motivating videos g.


----------



## 86 Limited

aphustle said:


> Thnx 86 limited !! Keeping this topic dope!
> 
> Good motivating videos g.


:thumbsup: can't let this shit fall off homie..


----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited




----------



## 86 Limited

More of a street radical but this bitch got power!


----------



## wannabelowrider

This topic done took over the youtube site


----------



## 86 Limited

It's my only source mayne lol


----------



## flaked85

86 Limited said:


> Hella repost but fuck it. If anybody else wanna contribute go for it!



BADASS CAR!:h5:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

flaked85 said:


> BADASS CAR!:h5:


True dat...Tell'em Dana


----------



## Hannibal Lector

It works


----------



## flaked85

ttt for my real STREET HOPPERS out there. no weight added period:h5:


----------



## 86 Limited

Any New Years 2015 footage??


----------



## flaked85

86 Limited said:


> Any New Years 2015 footage??


this would be the wrong thread for new years footage i'm sure.'' NO WEIGHT ''


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> this would be the wrong thread for new years footage i'm sure.'' NO WEIGHT ''


:roflmao:

Yep, there is no, "no weight" category at any new years event that i know of. :ugh:


----------



## 86 Limited

True lol


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:rimshot:


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

Anybody pulling out any new no weight hoppers this year?


----------



## flaked85

85cutlasslolo said:


> Anybody pulling out any new no weight hoppers this year?


:yes::yes:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP

I wanted to always turn my ride into a full show car/trailer queen but was tossing up whether to turn it into a full hopper... after looking through this thread I decided to keep the car og and make it a full hopper.. theres nothing like it


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

flaked85 said:


> :yes::yes:


Do we get to see a sneak peak?


----------



## flaked85

MR_RAGTOP said:


> I wanted to always turn my ride into a full show car/trailer queen but was tossing up whether to turn it into a full hopper... after looking through this thread I decided to keep the car og and make it a full hopper.. theres nothing like it


:h5:


----------



## flaked85

85cutlasslolo said:


> Do we get to see a sneak peak?


very soon my single pump and double pump are both in surgery rt now.stay tuned


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> very soon my single pump and double pump are both in surgery rt now.stay tuned


Baller :wow:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

http://youtu.be/t35EKDnYVEs


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

http://youtu.be/CFAZ8V_woGY real hopping


----------



## charles85

MUFASA said:


> Baller :wow:


Shot caller....!


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> Baller :wow:


i wish,thats why them shitz aint done yet,but very soonhno:


----------



## flaked85

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> http://youtu.be/CFAZ8V_woGY real hopping


real heavy hoppin.more loaded cars,i just can't get into it at all:uh:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

Yea Impalas are heavy solid steel no wonder everyones got a G body


----------



## Dylante63

:uh: that impala is a weighted down hooptie


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

POST UR IMPALA THEN HOOPTIE.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

I see G bodys all day with only a rack lift cause there junk now


----------



## BRADFORD

Way to fuck up a vert tre with all that weight. Look at the fuckin door gaps n shit. U need some 4 doors if ur just gonna trash em lol


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

TRUE HOPPERS


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

http://youtu.be/C56rORpZjkk


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

http://youtu.be/XAoITP2Mk_M


----------



## aphustle

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Yea Impalas are heavy solid steel no wonder everyones got a G body



Yea bro... Never understood how grown men feel proud of LITTLE gbODies n shyt... Them high school cars..


Be careful of that guy with the yellow regal bro.. He really sensitive when you clown on his LIL gbOdy

He gets all emotional n stuff..


----------



## aphustle

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> http://youtu.be/C56rORpZjkk



Props to ya homei.. That shyt was smashing...


Yea you used weight.... Fuck it swing what you bring!""

Fuck all that complaining and bitching shyt. .


----------



## RobLBC

aphustle said:


> Yea bro... Never understood how grown men feel proud of LITTLE gbODies n shyt... Them high school cars..
> .


Please include 65 and up Impalas and lincoln taxis to your list.


----------



## aphustle

And don't forget ford Taurus also ...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

WOOO! I got a 67 fastback and rag 67 not hoppers


----------



## aphustle

Must be nice to have deep pockets like that


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

Its a curse I cant stop like a crack addict


----------



## aphustle

Hahahah 

I heard that.


----------



## IMPALA863

Gbody>67caprice


----------



## flaked85

TO ALL YOU G-BODY HATERS IN HERE,THE LAST TIME I CHECKED, THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR WAS A G-BODY.AND KEEP IN MIND YOU NON CAR BUILDING,NO HOPPER HAVING FOOLS ITS EASIER TO HOP A IMPALA THAN A G-BODY BECAUSE THE BACK END IS SO LONG.:drama:


----------



## flaked85

aphustle said:


> Props to ya homei.. That shyt was smashing...
> 
> 
> Yea you used weight.... Fuck it swing what you bring!""
> 
> Fuck all that complaining and bitching shyt. .



:uh::uh::uh:


----------



## charles85

flaked85 said:


> :uh::uh::uh:


LOL....!! It's funny because I guess they didn't read the topic title it say's TURE STREET HOPPERS .....!! LMFAO....!! And they post floaters


----------



## MUFASA

Gbody is the highest CAR out there right now. Yeah its weighted, but it is a G BODY . Aint nothn wrong w a gbody.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

OOH TURE STREET HOOPERS!! NOT TRUE STREET HOOPERS!!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

ANY VIDEO OF TURE STREET HOPPERS?


----------



## IMPALA863

:ugh: scroll couple pages back :ugh:


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85

charles85 said:


> My regal before I sold it


Here you go mufasa I new I posted in before


----------



## MUFASA

charles85 said:


> Here you go mufasa I new I posted in before


:h5:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

charles85 said:


>


 TRUE STREET HOPPER! nice work again, that's the proof...


----------



## Team CCE

charles85 said:


>


WoW, very impressive.......A true street car. I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

Team CCE said:


> WoW, very impressive.......A true street car. I love it. :thumbsup:


Theres videos of this car all over instagram and fb. Does 55" all day. I will get more out of it soon,and i will keep it zero weight. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> TRUE STREET HOPPER! nice work again, that's the proof...


:wave:


----------



## flaked85

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> TRUE STREET HOPPER! nice work again, that's the proof...



THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT.:h5:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Real street hopper NO WEIGHT 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=URDYd6i7GiU&list=FLaJVNVWnhZmPMbnOTQcNAfA


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT.:h5:



:wave:


----------



## MUFASA

sureñosbluez said:


> Real street hopper NO WEIGHT
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=URDYd6i7GiU&list=FLaJVNVWnhZmPMbnOTQcNAfA



i hear the builder just got lucky w that particular car :nicoderm:


----------



## Dylante63

nice work on the blue regal, love it!


----------



## blvd_texas915

charles85 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## 86 Limited

Dirty blue still hittin:thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

T T T


----------



## flaked85

:wave:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

The last flava


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## MUFASA

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

PAKO PRIMERO said:


>


lookin real good homie:h5:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

flaked85 said:


> lookin real good homie:h5:


:h5: thank u, i try


----------



## aphustle

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> The last flava



That's wTs up homie. Keep on doin wit it bro.!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

aphustle said:


> That's wTs up homie. Keep on doin wit it bro.!


 Thanks for the support homie


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

TTT:thumbsup: CLEAN RIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Macgyver806

My first test hop single pump 8 batts


----------



## sdropnem

Daaaaammm


----------



## aphustle

Macgyver806 said:


> View attachment 1644705
> My first test hop single pump 8 batts


Screenshot/save


That's wats up !!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Macgyver806 said:


> View attachment 1644705
> My first test hop single pump 8 batts


This troka is hot


----------



## BRADFORD

Post a vid of the truck


----------



## MinieMe209

BRADFORD said:


> Post a vid of the cock


:uh:


----------



## Macgyver806

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrTdcyi8pfE
Ive still got some issues with it but hopefully i can get it all lined out. Been working on this for awhile and i was happy to be able to finally test it.


----------



## MUFASA

Macgyver806 said:


> https://youtu.be/GitrYZAbWC8
> Ive still got some issues with it but hopefully i can get it all lined out. Been working on this for awhile and i was happy to be able to finally test it.


it says video is private !!


----------



## Macgyver806

Try it now I think I got it fixed


----------



## BRADFORD

Thats dope!!!


----------



## MUFASA

Says video removed ? :dunno:


----------



## Macgyver806

MUFASA said:


> Says video removed ? :dunno:


Ive been messing with it for hours and i still cant get the video working right. Shoot me your email Mufasa and i can send them to you.


----------



## MUFASA

Macgyver806 said:


> Ive been messing with it for hours and i still cant get the video working right. Shoot me your email Mufasa and i can send them to you.


Can u send a video to my phone ?


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> Can u send a video to my phone ?


:angry:


----------



## Macgyver806

MUFASA said:


> Can u send a video to my phone ?


Sure can bro pm me your #, and i will keep trying to get youtube working tambien.


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> :angry:


The fuck u mad about ? Relax bruh, ill keep sendn ya nudes


----------



## aphustle

Hahahah


----------



## MUFASA

Macgyver806 said:


> Ive been messing with it for hours and i still cant get the video working right. Shoot me your email Mufasa and i can send them to you.


Video works now. Looks good. What u running in it ?


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

TTT


----------



## Booyaa63

Ive been retired and still own my streets. No weight single gate. Doorbell hasnt rung in years.


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

^^^^Any pics?? Wat was it hitting?


----------



## flaked85

Booyaa63 said:


> Ive been retired and still own my streets. No weight single gate. Doorbell hasnt rung in years.


lol! anytime your ready homie.


----------



## flaked85

Booyaa63 said:


> Ive been retired and still own my streets. No weight single gate. Doorbell hasnt rung in years.


 you haven't had a car in years.welcome back


----------



## wannabelowrider

MUFASA said:


> Video works now. Looks good. What u running in it ?


Wheres the vid?


----------



## Booyaa63

flaked85 said:


> lol! anytime your ready homie.


I need to find 2 more guys and your on. LMFAO


----------



## 84cutt

I can be at your house in 1 hour...so what's up..


----------



## flaked85

84cutt said:


> I can be at your house in 1 hour...so what's up..


my house ??????????


----------



## tlc64impala

84cutt said:


> I can be at your house in 1 hour...so what's up..


Yo homie u still got that flaked out cutlass I seen u at Cinco a couple years ago. I think u hit like 67 inches that day


----------



## flaked85

tlc64impala said:


> Yo homie u still got that flaked out cutlass I seen u at Cinco a couple years ago. I think u hit like 67 inches that day


yeah i still got my flaked out gold regal single pump. my car hit 50'' andrew from new jersey had the blue flaked out cutty that hit 62''


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> yeah i still got my flaked out gold regal single pump. my car hit 50'' andrew from new jersey had the blue flaked out cutty that hit 62''


:wave:


----------



## tlc64impala

flaked85 said:


> yeah i still got my flaked out gold regal single pump. my car hit 50'' andrew from new jersey had the blue flaked out cutty that hit 62''


Yeah i know your car homie, but this car was like a candy red flaked out. Andrew wasnt there this year. This same car hop at the WestSide picnic against Kush.


----------



## flaked85

tlc64impala said:


> Yeah i know your car homie, but this car was like a candy red flaked out. Andrew wasnt there this year. This same car hop at the WestSide picnic against Kush.


:dunno: WAS IT A LS MONTE CARLO WITH WESTCOAST KILLA ON THE WINDSHEILD?


----------



## tlc64impala

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-D-TFYE3_E at the end of this video about 6:40 is the car im talking about.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

tlc64impala said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-D-TFYE3_E at the end of this video about 6:40 is the car im talking about.


The Monte? Never liked that car.


----------



## tlc64impala

ATM_LAunitic said:


> The Monte? Never liked that car.


This was a cutlass not the monte


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo

What does clown car mean?


----------



## flaked85

tlc64impala said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-D-TFYE3_E at the end of this video about 6:40 is the car im talking about.


never seen that bucket in my life.


----------



## RobLBC

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> What does clown car mean?


It's what you drive.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

In the video it looks like the guys were trying way to hard pushing on the trunk and it still didn't bumper..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

MUFASA said:


> i hear the builder just got lucky w that particular car :nicoderm:


Quien como tu... :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutt

What's Up Mufasa. that Cutlass you know the specs to it.that car was built 6 years ago.


----------



## flaked85

TTT!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:wave:


----------



## Booyaa63

is there a yawn smiley?


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Nice street cars homies!!! That dirty blue is working!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Working on a v8 gbody right now. 10 batts single pump... hopeing for some inches, what inches can I expect to hit on a stock mount rear setup? Or whats been achieved so far without weight?


----------



## flaked85

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Working on a v8 gbody right now. 10 batts single pump... hopeing for some inches, what inches can I expect to hit on a stock mount rear setup? Or whats been achieved so far without weight?


upper 30''s low 40's


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

flaked85 said:


> upper 30''s low 40's


thanks


----------



## highhitterhydraulics

No weight straight pumps and batteries 10 batteries single pump


----------



## aphustle

That's nice !!!!


----------



## 63 gdaddy

NICE BRO


----------



## flaked85

:drama:


----------



## cheechhydros

*Maloso Single Pump Hopper!*

https://youtu.be/9y6nB6TT618


----------



## flaked85

cheechhydros said:


> https://youtu.be/9y6nB6TT618


:thumbsup:


----------

